# Nonsense



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been reading a bit on dissociation today, and I read something I've read a 100 times before, that Dp is an inbuilt stress mechanism of the mind, where you cut off parts of yourself or difficult emotions to not feel emotional pain.

That suddenly makes no sense at all! If my brain wants to shield me from suffering, why is it hiding the good parts of me, leaving me stuck with the shit ones?

Last time I had Dp, I felt AWFUL for months, when I recovered, i felt GREAT!

Dear Brain, you are seriously fucked up, just connect all the lose wires again, and get on with it! The books tell me I'm in reptilian mode right now, and unless that comes with a cool spaceship I'M NOT INTERESTED!

To me it feels like instead of hiding my emotional trauma, my mind has spilled it all out on the floor of my psyche and is rubbing my face in it every day.
This defense mechanism SUCKS! IT SUCKS!!! I don't need to rummage through my inner clutter for answers any more, I don't need world consciousness or astral travels to cosmic mystery hot-spots. I want to be my boring old self again, have a boring job and hang with boring people like I used to!

F-r-u-s-t-r-a-t-e-d


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with the defense mechanism part, however that defense mechanism shit should only last a couple minutes not years. So I think theres some kind of glitch in our defense mechanism that can't shut itself off.


----------

